# E-Mail Routing einzelner Postfächer zu einem anderen Mailserver



## ramsys (27. Mai 2014)

Folgendes Setup:

In einer ISPConfig Multiserver-Umgebung gibt es einen reinen Mailserver (_mail1.server.de_) mit den Postfächern _test1@domain.de_ und _test2@domain.de_ sowie einem Catchall auf _test2@domain.de_.  Die MX-Records von _domain.de_ zeigen auf _mail1.server.de_. Funktioniert alles wie erwartet.

Außerdem gibt es einen weiteren Mailserver (_mail2.server.de_), der jedoch nicht über ISPConfig verwaltet wird. Funktioniert ebenfalls Stand-Alone wie erwartet. Die E-Mail-Adresse _test3@domain.de_ soll nun auf diesen zweiten Mailserver weitergeleitet werden.

In ISPConfig ist der Relay-Empfänger eingetragen. Server: _mail1.server.de_, Relay-Empfänger: _test3@domain.de_. Außerdem das E-Mail-Routing. Server: _mail1.server.de_, Domain: _test3@domain.de_, Typ: SMTP, Kein MX-Lookup aktiviert, Ziel: _mail2.server.de_. Der A-Record von _mail2.server.de_ zeigt auf die korrekte IP.

In den beiden Tabellen _mail_transport_ und _mail_relay_recipent_ vom Mailerver _mail1.server.de_ sind ebenfalls die korrekten Werte eingetragen.

Wenn ich nun von _test1@domain.de_ eine E-Mail an _test3@domain.de_ sende, landet sie im Catchall-Postfach _test2@domain.de_ vom Mailserver _mail1.server.de_. Ohne Catchall gibt es die Fehlermeldung: "SMTP Fehler (550): Der Empfänger "test3@domain.de" konnte nicht gesetzt werden (5.1.1 <test3@domain.de>: Recipient address rejected: User unknown in virtual mailbox table)." Ein Routing auf den zweiten Mailserver _mail2.server.de_ findet also nicht statt.

Was habe ich übersehen?


----------



## mare (27. Mai 2014)

Du mußt test3 noch als lokales Postfach einrichten.
Der Transport kommt nach dem Usercheck.


----------



## ramsys (28. Mai 2014)

Hallo mare,

danke für Dein Feedback 

Das Postfach _test3@domain.de_ war sowohl auf dem zweiten Mailserver (mail2.server.de) als auch in ISPConfig auf mail1.server.de angelegt. Allerdings hatte ich zu Testzwecken in ISPConfig für dieses Postfach die Dienste SMTP, IMAP und POP3 deaktiviert und die Größe des Postfachs auf 0 MB gesetzt.

Lösung: SMTP muss aktiviert sein!


----------



## ramsys (28. Juni 2014)

Noch eine ergänzende Frage dazu:

Das einzelne Postfach _test3@domain.de_ wird in ISPConfig per Routing auf den Mailserver _mail2.server.de_ (nicht ISPConfig) weitergeleitet. Welche Einstellungen in ISPConfig auf dem Mailserver _mail1.server.de_ für das lokale Postfach _test3@domain.de_ greifen trotzdem?

Getestet:

a) Alle Einstellungen die direkt für das Postfach _test3@domain.de_ gemacht werden greifen nicht. Einschließlich CC-Empfänger, Spamfilter, Autoresponder und Filter.

b) Der direkt bei der E-Mail-Domain _domain.de_ eingestellte Spamfilter wirkt auch auf das weitergeleitete Postfach _test3@domain.de_.

c) Die in ISPConfig für das weitergeleitete Postfach _test3@domain.de_ angelegten Fetchmail-Konten funktionieren ebenfalls.

Frage:

1) Können die genannten Punkte so bestätigt werden?

2) Wie sieht es mit den White-/Blacklist aus? Greifen diese auch für das weitergeleitete Postfach _test3@domain.de_?

3) Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, in ISPConfig (also auf Mailserver _mail1.server.de_) direkt für das lokale Postfach _test3@domain.de_ den Spamfilter zu konfigurieren? Um so auf Mailserver _mail2.server.de_ möglichst keinen Spam-/Virencheck/Scanner mehr aktivieren zu müssen.


----------



## Till (30. Juni 2014)

a) Das ist richtig, denn diese Einstellungen sind ja alle nur für das lokale Postfch und dort kommt ja keine Email mehr an.
b) Das ista cuh richtig, den der Spamfilter wirdkt sowohl auf weitergeleitete als auch auf lokale Emails.
c) das ist auch richtig, denn sie haben nichts mit dem Postfach selbst zu tun. Getmail fügt die emails normal per smtp in die mailqueue ein, daher werden sie auch weitergeleitet.

2) Die sollten auch bei Weiterleitungen greifen.
3) Ja, spamfilter user für die Adresse anlegen.


----------



## ramsys (30. Juni 2014)

Zitat von Till:


> 3) Ja, spamfilter user für die Adresse anlegen.


Richtig, so wird es ja auch im Handbuch ausgeführt:



> If you create a record for an email transport, this allows the system to scan emails even if those emails will be
> forwarded to another server. Normally, such mails would not be scanned.


Für ein weitergeleitetes Postfach muss aber auch ein lokales Postfach eingerichtet werden und der Spamfilter-User wird automatisch angelegt, wenn in diesem Konto ein entsprechender Spamfilter ausgewählt wurde. Aber wie auch von Dir bestätigt, greifen dieses Einstellungen nicht.

Ist es denn ein Unterschied, ob dieser Spamfilter-User für das weitergeleitete Postfach automatisch vom System oder manuell von mir angelegt wird?


----------



## ramsys (1. Juli 2014)

Irgendwie verstehe ich das nicht:

Der im lokalen Konto eingerichtete Spamfilter greift für ein weitergeleitetes Postfach nicht. Obwohl dafür vom System automatisch ein Spamfilter-User angelegt wird.

Wenn ich diesen Spamfilter-User für dieses Konto nun manuell einrichte, soll der dort ausgewählte Spamfilter aber greifen? Obwohl diese umgekehrte Funktionsweise in der Datenbank den gleichen Datensatz anlegt. Gerade getestet: Greift (logischerweise) ebenfalls nicht.

Kann mir jemand die Blockade nehmen oder die korrekte Vorgehensweise erklären?


----------



## Till (1. Juli 2014)

Jeder spamfilter user greift für weitergeleitete emails, egal wie Du ihn anlegst. hab es gerdae nochmal hier getestet, bei mir funktioniert es im debian perfect server.


----------



## ramsys (1. Juli 2014)

Zitat von Till:


> Jeder spamfilter user greift für weitergeleitete emails, egal wie Du ihn anlegst.


Dann stimmt die erste Aussage unter a) aber nicht mehr. Denn: Unabhängig vom Spamfilter-User (da er ja sowieso automatisch angelegt wird) greift der im lokalen Konto eingestellte Spamfilter immer auch für weitergeleitete Postfächer.

Aber genau das passiert hier nicht. Die Konfiguration für das lokale Postfach (einschließlich Spamfilter) greift nicht bei bzw. vor der Weiterleitung.

Als Server für den Spamfilter-User ist natürlich der Server vom lokalen Postfach ausgewählt, da der Mailserver zu dem weitergeleitet wird wie erwähnt nicht über ISPConfig verwaltet wird.



Zitat von Till:


> im debian perfect server.


Dito.


----------

